# DIY undergravel filter help



## Monsterpony (Feb 13, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good DIY undergravel filter or reverse flow undergravel filter? I want to build one, but haven't found any good directions that spelled things out clearly or had illustrations.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

I know of none. I personally use Pefecto filter plates with Marineland power heads.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/filtersdiy/a/aa122297diyugf.htm

http://www.sydneycichlid.com/undergravel-filter-diy.htm

There are a couple I found. Is the same I would do it with just some slight modifications. Smaller pvc under the egg crate, 2 layers of window screen, and I would try to find clear pvc or other pipes to use for the stacks. Either that or black pipe because white would be too gaudy.


----------



## Monsterpony (Feb 13, 2008)

That is just what I was looking for, fish4all. Thanks!


----------

